# Super Blackhawk



## wag03 (Mar 9, 2022)

Picked up this beauty a few days ago! I’m ready to dial it in and then chase some pigs. Hopefully I can post some pics soon.


----------



## pjciii (Mar 9, 2022)

Nice little pop gun. Remember what mea West said " Is that a super blackhawk in your pocket or are you just happy to see me".


----------



## deast1988 (Apr 1, 2022)

2.5in high at 25yds, gets you out to 70/75yds. Burris Fixed 2x, should make that thing shine.


----------



## wag03 (Apr 1, 2022)

deast1988 said:


> 2.5in high at 25yds, gets you out to 70/75yds. Burris Fixed 2x, should make that thing shine.


Appreciate it. I have been trying to decide on a scope.


----------



## Batjack (Apr 1, 2022)

wag03 said:


> Picked up this beauty a few days ago! I’m ready to dial it in and then chase some pigs. Hopefully I can post some pics soon.


Been out of look'n / buying guns for a while, do all the new Super Blackhawks come with a unfluted cylinder? If not, it's like the one I bought in the 90's.. beefed up for a lot of target shooting. Little heavier on the front end.. less recoil.


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 2, 2022)

Is your SBH drilled and tapped for scope mounts? 
Mine isn't and I'm thinking about putting a Aimpoint red dot on mine. So I will need a no drill and tap mount. This one has a lot of good reviews.
https://www.jackweigand.com/Ruger-Super-Blackhawk-No-Drill-Scope-Mount.html

Weaver has one also but it's more expensive/


----------



## wag03 (Apr 2, 2022)

I have the Bisley Hunter model. It came with scope rings from the factory. I just need to decide on a scope.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Apr 2, 2022)

wag03 said:


> I have the Bisley Hunter model. It came with scope rings from the factory. I just need to decide on a scope.



44 mag I assume?


----------



## wag03 (Apr 2, 2022)

Yes sir


----------



## Big7 (Apr 2, 2022)

wag03 said:


> Picked up this beauty a few days ago! I’m ready to dial it in and then chase some pigs. Hopefully I can post some pics soon.


Nice. Well, at least you don't have to worry about rings and a mount.

Ruger makes THE BEST and it don't matter if it's factory, competition, military or you hired a machine shop to make you a one if a kind custom, you can't beat Ruger at any cost.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 3, 2022)

I sure miss mine. A methhead that busted my door down while I was at work several years ago decided he needed it more than I did.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 3, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I sure miss mine. A methhead that busted my door down while I was at work several years ago decided he needed it more than I did.


Wonder how many times it has changed hands since then?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 3, 2022)

crackerdave said:


> Wonder how many times it has changed hands since then?


I don't want to know. This one may be it.


----------



## Dub (Apr 6, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I sure miss mine. A methhead that busted my door down while I was at work several years ago decided he needed it more than I did.


----------



## frankwright (Apr 7, 2022)

I am really surprised that more stolen guns aren't recovered.
My hunting partner lost a 6" .357 Taurus in a shoulder holster. It either fell out of the truck while we were loading up or he laid it on the fender and drove off in the dark. We were at a kind of shady hotel.
My grandson had a Glock 19 stolen out of his truck while at a small camper park. We suspect the son of the owner as no one else was around but no proof.
Neither have ever been recovered.
Another friend had a tricked out competition gun stolen from his car after an indoor match and they all went to a restaurant to eat.(something I won't do).
It was recovered, guy was caught, skipped bail and they won't release the gun until the case clears. Probably been 8 years. He traveled from Colorado to Atlanta for a hearing and still no gun.


----------



## tell sackett (Apr 7, 2022)

wag03 said:


> Picked up this beauty a few days ago! I’m ready to dial it in and then chase some pigs. Hopefully I can post some pics soon.



That's a sho nuff purty handgun. Hard to go wrong with a Blackhawk.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Apr 9, 2022)

That's a beauty!

IMO - .44 Mag is the cartridge to get when you want to hunt big-game with a pistol, that is really a pistol.

My two big game handgun kills were with a 9mm and a .40 S&W.  I wasn't really hunting with them, just knew they would get the job done from my tree stand!


----------



## Big7 (Apr 9, 2022)

wag03 said:


> I have the Bisley Hunter model. It came with scope rings from the factory. I just need to decide on a scope.


Ruger Integral Scope Mount sockets and Rings are the very best available at any cost.

I wish they were on every big revolver or center fire rifle made. ?


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 10, 2022)

When I first got really interested in rifles and deer hunting not all rifles were drilled and tapped for scope bases. There were a lot of hunters who didn't trust scopes and there were also those who could see no reason to change from a sighting system that had served them well. I myself saw no scope in my future.
So it should come as no surprise Bill Ruger didn't offer a drilled and tapped Super Blackhawk pistol, very few people had ever even seen a pistol with a scope on it. It was enough for most that we now had a large pistol in the .44 magnum available.
What I wanted was that big single action with a 7 1/2" barrel with pistol sights, I got one and was happy for decades.
But now my eyes are ageing, as are the eyes of many who have bought these pistols over the years. And I think a red dot is the best solution. I have an Aimpoint tube type red dot lounging in my safe that needs a gun to call home. Trouble is my Super Blackhawk is to old to be drilled and tapped from Ruger and I don't want it drilled and tapped. So some aftermarket system is my best bet.
But if I had it to do over again I would definitely get one already drilled and tapped. If they are not all shipped with at least a simple drilled and tapped job then I think they should be.
Things change. Times are different. Not many see a need to carry a lever action and a pistol of the same caliber anymore.


----------



## Big7 (Apr 10, 2022)

Darkhorse said:


> When I first got really interested in rifles and deer hunting not all rifles were drilled and tapped for scope bases. There were a lot of hunters who didn't trust scopes and there were also those who could see no reason to change from a sighting system that had served them well. I myself saw no scope in my future.
> So it should come as no surprise Bill Ruger didn't offer a drilled and tapped Super Blackhawk pistol, very few people had ever even seen a pistol with a scope on it. It was enough for most that we now had a large pistol in the .44 magnum available.
> What I wanted was that big single action with a 7 1/2" barrel with pistol sights, I got one and was happy for decades.
> But now my eyes are ageing, as are the eyes of many who have bought these pistols over the years. And I think a red dot is the best solution. I have an Aimpoint tube type red dot lounging in my safe that needs a gun to call home. Trouble is my Super Blackhawk is to old to be drilled and tapped from Ruger and I don't want it drilled and tapped. So some aftermarket system is my best bet.
> ...


Fear not.
The shop I retired from can do as good as any Smith. As bad as I hate to say it, probably a lot better.

Not sure if you could stand the cost of the socket Ruger uses.

That would have to be measured, modeled on a computer in 3D and then CNC programmed and CNC milled but it's doable.

If you just want to drill and bottom tap a few holes for a "regular", for lack of a better term, scope mount, that's a cake walk.

All they need is the mount location of first hole marked on the revolver to YOUR eye relief and they can take it from there for not much money.

A lot if CNC Shops wont touch a firearm for liability issues. BUT.. I can tell them it's mine and they will do it. Prolly could sign an insurance waiver and go up down down there and do it myself.

I wish I had done all the side jobs that were offered to me during my career but at the time, I didn't want to work lunch, stay late or come in on the weekends. Not just firearms either.


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 10, 2022)

I'm a retired Master Toolmaker. I can do it easily but I don't want it done. I would buy a new pistol before I drilled and tapped this one. I just hope that aftermarket mount works to my satisfaction.
https://www.jackweigand.com/Ruger-Super-Blackhawk-No-Drill-Scope-Mount.html


----------



## Big7 (Apr 10, 2022)

Darkhorse said:


> I'm a retired Master Toolmaker. I can do it easily but I don't want it done. I would buy a new pistol before I drilled and tapped this one. I just hope that aftermarket mount works to my satisfaction.
> https://www.jackweigand.com/Ruger-Super-Blackhawk-No-Drill-Scope-Mount.html


Me too. Old school toolmaker and morphed into 3D Engineering.

Best of both worlds. 

I didn't know you were a toolmaker or I would have never posted that. ?


----------



## Big7 (Apr 10, 2022)

And... Not a fan of using tiny brass screws with magnum handguns. Good luck.

Hard pass for me. ?


----------



## Bullochcountyhunter (Apr 10, 2022)

I've been running a jackweigand single screw mount on my Taurus 357mag. No problems at all with 200+ rounds. Has a vortex venom on top.


----------



## Hoss (Apr 11, 2022)

I just got this to put a red dot on my super Blackhawk.

https://www.amazon.com/Weaver-Scope-Mount-Ruger-Blackhawk/dp/B000KOQ3VG

Haven’t installed it yet.  Reviews I read were good.


----------



## Hoss (Apr 11, 2022)

Got everything mounted.  Now just have to go shooting.  Planning on using this when hunting off the ground with the millennium tree seat.  Should be able to reduce movement over a rifle.


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 12, 2022)

Big7 said:


> Me too. Old school toolmaker and morphed into 3D Engineering.
> 
> Best of both worlds.
> 
> I didn't know you were a toolmaker or I would have never posted that. ?


No problem. There's a lot that many don't know about me. My career spans lathes and planers ran by leather belts to 5 axis machining centers. From programming NC machines through MDI, to fixture design and manufacture. From the real old time toolmaker to the modern though unelightened methods, to years behind a desk in Engineering data management to software tool design.
I'm not a fan of using brass screws anywhere on a gun. Except maybe to attach a triggerguard on a longrifle.


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 12, 2022)

Bullochcountyhunter said:


> I've been running a jackweigand single screw mount on my Taurus 357mag. No problems at all with 200+ rounds. Has a vortex venom on top. View attachment 1145865


That's what I've got in mind right there. My aimpoint is mounted on a Ruger 44 auto carbine. I had it out today and decided not to remove it as I sometimes like a light rifle.


----------



## Big7 (Apr 12, 2022)

Darkhorse said:


> No problem. There's a lot that many don't know about me. My career spans lathes and planers ran by leather belts to 5 axis machining centers. From programming NC machines through MDI, to fixture design and manufacture. From the real old time toolmaker to the modern though unelightened methods, to years behind a desk in Engineering data management to software tool design.
> I'm not a fan of using brass screws anywhere on a gun. Except maybe to attach a triggerguard on a longrifle.


Same here.
Started out Model Shop Technician later moving to the Tool & Die Department as Sr. Jig builder at Warren/Sherer Division of Kysor Industrial Corporation later, *Kysor Warren and still in business as Kysor Warren Epta USA and served as a Vendor when I retired, almost 40 years later, with a business owner that started there as a Machinist 1 where we met. Small wheel in the sky huh?*

*Union rules but you didn't have to be in the union in Ga. So.. I "bid" on a posted job in Tool & Die. The Chief Engineer over that department literally gave me the answers to all written tests and told me what to expect on the lab tests. He "helped" me get a job that I didn't qualify for and didn't have the seniority the guy that bid against me had. The Engineer simply didn't want the other guy because he was a you- know- what. ?*

*Went from there to Evans Tool & Die, now called Evans Metal Stamping and some folks call them Evans Companies. Here, I completed part of my Apprenticeship and met the guy that I later got on with the company I retired from a high paying job as General Manager. The owner still owns the shop and my buddy is still GM and he got on his brother on as VP Engineering there. I also worked at Evans the brother in the early 80's. In between all that, I did the second part of my Apprenticeship with Carson Mold Company in Marietta, building, then designing injection molds on paper and pencil with a drafting machine.They are still in business but have moved a few counties north.*

*Fast forward a bunch of years, I got my X's son a job with all those guys about 2 months ago as an Apprentice. Talk about a small world.*

*I moved around for money and I was/am good. I have worked at reputable companies known for high quality and precision in Georgia and 2 controlled atmosphere plastic mold shops in Clearwater, Florida.*

*I managed several shops. One was a captive, in- house Engineering, R&D Lab and Tool Room. That is Tiedown Engineering in Atlanta. That was probably my favorite and rewarding job. ?*

*Started at 17 years old and had to tell a small fib to get on at Warren/Sherer. Supposed to be 18 to work there. Future First Wife's Stepfather worked on a production line there and helped me apply.
I changed my birthday by a year on my application and after a while, they found out but kept me on. ?*

*From there, I practically did it all, up to and including Directorships and other high level management positions, and 3D CAD/CAM/CAE.*

*Many folks don't hardly believe me when I tell them toolmakers live in a VERY small world and everybody knows somebody. As you and I have demonstrated on this board.*

*PS... I recon I don't have to worry about you messing up a scope mount. *

**


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 12, 2022)

Big7 said:


> Same here.
> Started out Model Shop Technician later moving to the Tool & Die Department as Sr. Jig builder at Warren/Sherer Division of Kysor Industrial Corporation later, *Kysor Warren and still in business as Kysor Warren Epta USA and served as a Vendor when I retired, almost 40 years later, with a business owner that started there as a Machinist 1 where we met. Small wheel in the sky huh?*
> 
> *Union rules but you didn't have to be in the union in Ga. So.. I "bid" on a posted job in Tool & Die. The Chief Engineer over that department literally gave me the answers to all written tests and told me what to expect on the lab tests. He "helped" me get a job that I didn't qualify for and didn't have the seniority the guy that bid against me had. The Engineer simply didn't want the other guy because he was a you- know- what. ?*
> ...



Measure twice and cut once. I haven't messed one up yet.
I also have/had a certificate in Metrology, the science of measurement. Though in our case it was alignment of fixtures and other items through both transits and levels to optical alignment with theodolites and a computer.
But all that's in the past now. The most technical things I've done is building a couple of longrifles. And making a few alterations of the flintlock mechanisms.


----------



## Hoss (Apr 15, 2022)

OK got a way to tote it now that I have the sight on.  Now just need to go shoot it.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jul 17, 2022)

When it comes to a Single Action handgun, Ruger is hard to beat.  I have 3 and plan on one more as soon as I can get my hands on it.  I have the Super Single Six, the Blackhawk in 41 Mag and another Blackhawk in 45 Colt.  Love em


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 17, 2022)

Larry Rooks said:


> When it comes to a Single Action handgun, Ruger is hard to beat.  I have 3 and plan on one more as soon as I can get my hands on it.  I have the Super Single Six, the Blackhawk in 41 Mag and another Blackhawk in 45 Colt.  Love em


Ruger single actions are nice


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jul 17, 2022)

I've been hunting the mountains with mine for the past 2 seasons. Had several opportunities to take small bears last year but held out for a big one. Maybe this year...


----------



## dawg (Jul 17, 2022)

NC that suck$
I hate a thief!


----------

